# Geek's don't play too much COD



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)




----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

A true Geek wouldn't be seen dead on COD - its far too 'cool'


----------



## Clio_SX (May 14, 2009)

what a stupid kid omg get a life and a gf !!!


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

I am willing to bet that he has never kissed a girl...


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

The boy is clearly deluded.. he even said COD5 was good :lol:


----------



## Rick_1138 (Jan 24, 2008)

W...O...W! I am a geek (like proper), but bejeesus, his folks need to take his computers away NOW!!

He is the reason Politicians say gaming is a bad influence, also i am willing to bet a good wedge he isn't 18, so shouldn't have the bloody game anyway.

Give him a nice dose of valium and some warm milk.

(and perhaps a mild beating) :| makes us geeks look bad.


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

People call me mad for detailing my car????

This kid needs a life, and something else to live for. I bet the creator of COD would rubs his hands together whilst chuckling watching that :lol:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Jesus he really isnt the full ticket...jesus wept punching the wall....why its a frikking computer game....he needs help


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

It is most likely fake.

Over reacting making a funny video much like the kid who supposingly had his WOW account taken away by his parents.


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

If he can't cope with not being able to play a computer game an acts like that after playing it, what chance has he got later in life when he has to do something that is actually stressful like getting a job!!!

I'm guessing that he's another self-harming psych in the making!

His parents/Guardians need a good talking to for letting him turn out like that.


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

A well deserving individual, for treatment with Ritalin, if ever i saw one and i thought i was a bad loser ,crikey !!!


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

jamest said:


> It is most likely fake.
> 
> Over reacting making a funny video much like the kid who supposingly had his WOW account taken away by his parents.


Agree with this, think its a dark joke, that's just too weird for youtube viewers!...and the majority of the public...only certain high profile comedians can pull this off. Good effort on the milk moustache however! Bet it made him feel like a proper man!!!


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

nick_mcuk said:


> Jesus he really isnt the full ticket...jesus wept punching the wall....why its a frikking computer game....he needs help


i'll video my brother playing one day, he's almost as bad as that kid


----------



## cupra-matt (Oct 2, 2006)

What a [email protected]


----------



## Tom_O (Jul 1, 2008)

Literally can't stop laughing.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

Haha that's funny lol


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

Just seen a lovely jacket for him that ties at the back

Terry pratchett said it best... he is a hamper of food, several folding chairs,
a tablecloth, an assortment of cooking gear and an entire colony of ants
short of a picnic:thumb:


----------



## mr kuryakin (Nov 20, 2005)

that boy needs to get a life bet his mates rip him for this


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

mr kuryakin said:


> that boy needs to get a life bet his mates rip him for this


To be fair mate I can't see him having any lol


----------

